# Ghost Shrimp?



## Tibbi (Jul 10, 2011)

Ever seen a Ghost Shrimp that changed colors like this? Link Here. I have two of them now that look like that.


----------



## DylanTheHim (Jul 6, 2017)

Whoa... that's cool! I've only ever seen them transparent-ish, but have still never peronally owned them. Coll shrimp though!


----------



## Bogey (May 7, 2017)

Omg new cross breeding? Do you only have ghost shirmp in your tank?


----------

